# Free insurance on Vw's



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Volkswagen is offering free insurance* on a number of its popular retail models until the end of September, giving customers even greater value for money.

One year's free insurance is available to retail customers** purchasing most up!, Polo, Beetle and Beetle Cabriolet models on Volkswagen Financial Services' Solutions (PCP) package over three years and 30,000 miles.








Certain exclusions apply, for example, all owners must be over 21 while free insurance for higher-powered models is restricted to those over 25. All details and terms and conditions are available to view on the following websites:

www.insurewithvolkswagen.co.uk/up, www.insurewithvolkswagen.co.uk/beetle and www.insurewithvolkswagen.co.uk/polo.

In addition, all vehicles purchased on Solutions are available with a three year or 30,000 mile (whichever comes first) Service Plan for just £199.

Combine these with attractive finance packages, high standard specification across the range, low insurance groups and frugal advanced engines, and you have further proof of Volkswagen's 'Unbelievable value'.








For details on all these cars and special offers, please visit www.volkswagen.co.uk.

* Terms and conditions apply. Please visit www.volkswagen.co.uk for full details or one of the following sites: www.insurewithvolkswagen.co.uk/up,www.insurewithvolkswagen.co.uk/beetle and www.insurewithvolkswagen.co.uk/polo.

** Free insurance is not available in Northern Ireland, however customers in this area will receive a deposit contribution in lieu.


----------

